# What did you eat today?



## Elvia1023 (Jun 3, 2016)

I am dieting and behind so my carbs are much lower than they normally would be. But I am enjoying eating this way. Today I have had...

Synthepure smoothie with blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, spinach and asparagus.

Tuna with salad

Beef skewers with peppers

Amino drink intra training

Tuna with wild rice

Synthepure smoothie with blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, rhubarb, spinach and asparagus.

Chicken breast with a tiny amount of peppers.


I have 2 more tupperwares with chicken and peppers (cooked in coconut out) in so I will probably finish them off before I go to bed (approx 2 hours apart). Literally 30g protein, 6g fat and 2g carbs for each tupperware.

My smoothies have in approx 15g carbs and the other meals practically nothing. My wild rice post workout meal was 80g carbs. Protein per meals ranges from 60-30g. On occasions I have a few walnuts dipped in peanut butter but no more than once daily now. I always have 1 whole egg added to my pre bed meal too.

What did you eat? Are you dieting? Bulking?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 3, 2016)

Sounds good man.  Right now, I'm recomping after a layoff, so it's gaining while losing fat.  My diet is about 415 grams of protein, 365 carbs and about 115 fat which puts me around 4,200 kCal.  Today's example was:
2 cups egg whites
2 whole eggs
2 servings grits
2 slices cheese
black coffee
16 oz. water

2 meals consisting of:
4oz lean beef
1 cup brown rice
1 avocado
24 oz. water

preworkout:
8oz chicken breast
16oz russet potatoes
24 oz. water

postworkout:
2 scoops whey protein isolate
1 cup gatorade

post-post workout:
16oz bison
2 oz russet potatoes
1 cup brown rice
2 pieces cornbread
1/2 red beans
24oz water


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 11, 2016)

That is a nice day of eating right there. My carbs are very low but on Sunday I am having lots of carbs so looking forward to it  I had a big cheat feast last week but that won't be happening on Sunday. Just good carbs added to my normal meals of chicken, turkey, synthepure etc). For breakfast I am going to have an oat meal with lion bar protein powder and some chia seeds. 1 sweet potatoe meal probably with lean protein. 1 bread meal again with lean protein. 1 pineapple meal... either in a synthepure smoothie with lemon or I will grill it with cinnamon and have it with a beef meal. Plus 1 wild rice meal with tuna. All in all it's gonna be a great day for me... even more so because Sat is literally chicken/turkey/tuna with salad or greens all day 



The Grim Repper said:


> Sounds good man.  Right now, I'm recomping after a layoff, so it's gaining while losing fat.  My diet is about 415 grams of protein, 365 carbs and about 115 fat which puts me around 4,200 kCal.  Today's example was:
> 2 cups egg whites
> 2 whole eggs
> 2 servings grits
> ...


----------

